# processing trauma



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

How do you do it? Do you have to do it with a therapist or can you do just writing or drawing about the trauma in a journal like they say in some books? Is it safe to do? Does it actually help dp? Does it work right away?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

It depends how you do it and what approach you take, there are probably hundreds of different methods which people have tried to help with this over the years. Right now popular therapies for severe trauma are things like EMDR and somatic based approaches. I have read a lot about this and Babette Rothschild writes a lot of good stuff on it and can probably answer any questions you have far better than anyone else






http://8keys.webs.com/

Just writing about the event could help but it depends completely on your individual circumstances, it could just make you feel worse if all it does is stir things up without resolving anything. Having a therapist can help if they are trained in the right way because they can help to bring you resources and bring you out of areas if you get stuck or overwhelmed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

Emotional Processing maybe the key to relieving the underlying drives that cause us difficulty in the now.
It's like a piston, full of steam, trapped in the nervous system.
DPD, it must be remembered, is a defence mechanism, that we used to absorb unbearable stress.
But once learned, it generalises and has become a pathology.
The theory is that if you diffuse the original trauma, the original learning, you drain or even cut the maladaptive drive.
So how to emotionally process?
In broad terms, it meens full and complete engagement with the troubling material in your brain. Cognitive, emotional, physical and any other aspect you can think of.
This is akin to exposure therapy. In fact, that's what it is.
We are familiar with exposure therapy in the physical world, eg. someone afriad of birds being shown birds until they habituate, but we are not often told of internal exposure - running through, with full engagement, a painful memory over and over until you reach a satifactory and reasonable asessment of the matter.

I bought Francine Shapiro's EMDR:basic principles, protocols and precedures a year ago (along with related books),
and this seems to excellerate the process.
I practice the basic protocal, with variations, incorporating trance work and meditation. I have often used a light-sound machine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

Somewhat peculiar is that there are thousands of posts but almost none to the core/root of the problem.
Someone posted that they worried about the effectiveness of this forum, concerned that it merely perpetuated problems, keeping people in a loop.
I know it's not that simple. The mind overlooks and finds what its ready or not ready for.
Conciousness is a many varied thing.
But still, it's easy to get caught in a loop when the only exit is a blind leap into fear; and sheild your eyes even though there is nothing to fear.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

I think I was trying to make a point...but brain-dead now. Gone cave-man urg urg. Wat me point?


----------

